# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Lajme nga informatika >  Faqet më të çudtitshme në internet

## Siliconized

Pershendetje te gjithe  forumistave dhe  forumisteve  :perqeshje:  
Do te desha sicili te jap  faqen me te cudtitshme te Interentit nga te gjitha tipet ...Thnx .Po e filloj une i pari me disa ..
1: Foto nga te dhoma njerzish ne te gjithe boten Who lives here ? 

2: E dini se ca qenjesh jetojne ne qerpiket e syve tuaj ?
Do you know ? 

3: Shikoni se si  duken emrat tuaja sipas shkrimeve te lashta  Egjiptjan Write like an Egyptian 

4: Nje version tjeter i makinerise shume te njojtur te kerkimit ..googir 

5: Gjeni emra per Grupin apo orketren tuaj !!Bandmaker

----------


## K19

gjeja me e cuditshme qe kam pare ishte nje lidhje me faqen e fundit te internetir.kjo lidhje behej tek nje faqe e <astalavista.com>pasi kishe pare faqen te thoshte:-<tani bej dicka me me vlere, p.sh shkruaj nje liber mper budallenjte.>

----------


## Force-Intruder

Doni nje faqe qe tia vleje ???? Kjo faqe e di me siguri se kush jeni ju :

www.youdontknowwhoiam.org

Jua garantoj LoL

----------


## K19

1)cfar kuptimi ka <lol>
2)a munde te vini nje <*> kur behet fjale per site qe nuk munde te shikohen "lirshem"kur ka nje te dyte present.
P.sh<http://www.youdontknowwhoiam.org/>
_________________
siliconized
nga ato te tuat ishte njera qe lere lere...

----------


## Siliconized

Per ata qe kane zemer te forte !! EE kujdes mos u trempni te vetmen gje qe do beni eshte te perqenroheni ne ekran te hapni volumin e kufjeve dhe te prisni deri sa te ngarkohet faqeja . Pres pershtypjet nga ata qe do jetojne kuptohet .. :buzeqeshje:  Shtyp ketu

----------


## Siliconized

Disa nga peronat me te njojtur dhe me te adhurushem te planetit sipas nje versioni teper qesharak shtyp ketu

----------


## Siliconized

CREAT -A-FART kam qeshur gjith diten me kete !! Per ata qe nuk mbajne dot GAZERAT OSE SIC THOTE  POPULLI  PRRRRRRRPRPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPRRRRRRRRR HAPENI QE TA KUPTONI  :buzeqeshje:  Shtyp ketu

----------


## K19

> _Postuar më parë nga Siliconized_ 
> *Disa nga peronat me te njojtur dhe me te adhurushem te planetit sipas nje versioni teper qesharak shtyp ketu*


Me ca scriptii eshte bere kjo  faqe?

----------


## K19

> _Postuar më parë nga Siliconized_ 
> *Per ata qe kane zemer te forte !! EE kujdes mos u trempni te vetmen gje qe do beni eshte te perqenroheni ne ekran te hapni volumin e kufjeve dhe te prisni deri sa te ngarkohet faqeja . Pres pershtypjet nga ata qe do jetojne kuptohet .. Shtyp ketu*


kjo thote shtyp <ctrl+f> po kur shtyp keto del ajo menuja qe kerkon nje fjale ne faqen ku po shikon.
pa shtypur asnjegj  eshte normale.

----------


## K19

aha e kuptova.po jo gjithmmone punonte(ose mikrofoni im ka qene i prishur :buzeqeshje:  )

----------


## Siliconized

Bush power!! SHTYP KETU !!

----------


## Nickmaster

hej Silicionized, ajo me Sajjad ALi qe njesh fare!!!

----------


## K19

o cuna "turbanator " cfar kuptimi ka?

----------


## Siliconized

Dance Lessons!! Do ndonjeri apo ndonjera nga ju forumistet te behet  njesh ne Dance ok gjithmon ka  rrugezgjidhje  :perqeshje:  Shteyp ketu Dance Lessons

----------


## Siliconized

Bush x-ray shtyp ketu

----------


## Siliconized

Ok kjo mbase eshte faqeja e fundit qe ve se shikoj qe nuk paska qef njeri tjeter te kontriboje ne kete  nisme qe mora .. ketu jam une ne nje web cam  :majmun duke kercyer:   mos i besoni te gjitha ee se sjam kaq i shendosh une ee !!!  shtyp ketu

----------


## T68

www.stickdeath.com

----------


## K19

E LEZECME..  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Siliconized

Figura te ndertuara me ASCII ketu

----------


## Patrioti

www.raus.de

----------

